# qt - Schriftart lässt sich nicht einstellen



## evoleena (7. Januar 2008)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich habe ein Programm (lignumCAD) installiert, aber leider läuft dieses nicht ich bekomme immer die Meldung, das ich die Schriftart in qt ändern soll. Im Internet habe ich auch gefunden das einige die Schriftart dort umgeändert haben, und das es dann lief.
nur leider lässt sich bei mir die Schriftart nicht ändern, sie wird einfach nicht übernommen. Ich kann die Schriftart ändern speichern und wenn ich qt dann wieder aufmache, steht wie zuvor sans serif drin. Woran liegt das.
Ich habe Suse 10.3 mit gnome laufen und als root bin ich auch angemeldet gewesen.

habt ihr ideen und lösungen woran das liegen kann

LG Evo


----------

